# easiest way to change OUTER boot?



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i need to swap out my front outer boot because it's ripped. if im searching right the INNER is held together by the C clips correct? so i would just pop off the axle (from the dif) and pull the INNER apart by removing the clip?
i changed it before and remember that there is a clip holding the race in and i had to roll the cup to get all the bearings out then beat the race off? luckily i did not crack it.
can i use thw pliers to take the clip out of th outer? i watch the video on the inner. just wonder if its the same procedure?

i hope im making sense...im super tired (working to much)....:confusion:


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

i should know (i have changed 4 boots already) but im pretty sure its the same as the inner, just take the c clip off and it all should slide off of the shaft.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Have you guys ever seen that video on yourube with the crazy hair old man changing a boot with the axle intact. He uses a oil filler tube and turns the axle boot inside out and lubes and slips it over the oil filler and down onto the axle.. Viola..... I looked for it, but I couldn't find it. I just saw it last week.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

There is no clips to take off on the outer, it just pops off like you would do to take the axle out of the diff. No taking apart CV to change the boot. Just undo the bands on the boot and knock the CV joint off, change the boot/grease, then resemble and ride on!!!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

the last one i had to do, i had to beat the SNOT out of it to get it off.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

The outer one is hard to get off i agree.. put the shaft in a vice then nailed the cup, Put a bunch of dents in the cup before it came off


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

primetime1267 said:


> Have you guys ever seen that video on yourube with the crazy hair old man changing a boot with the axle intact. He uses a oil filler tube and turns the axle boot inside out and lubes and slips it over the oil filler and down onto the axle.. Viola..... I looked for it, but I couldn't find it. I just saw it last week.


One crazy-hair, CV boot yankin' dude coming right up:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F17tFS6ofzU&feature=related


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah the CV's can be a pain to get them to come off at times, I recommend a good dead-blow hammer or at least a piece wood to keep from damaging the cup with a metal hammer.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

gcfishguy said:


> One crazy-hair, CV boot yankin' dude coming right up:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F17tFS6ofzU&feature=related


LMAO....He talks about like that Assitiant Coach from the movie The Water Boy


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

Rather than beating the crap outta the outter cv its easier to knock the inner cv off and slide the boot on. Least is was with mine cause i beat and beat and beat and the outter never came but the inner did with ease


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

kawa650 said:


> There is no clips to take off on the outer, it just pops off like you would do to take the axle out of the diff. No taking apart CV to change the boot. Just undo the bands on the boot and knock the CV joint off, change the boot/grease, then resemble and ride on!!!


Mine had a clip :thinking:

Maybe your's got lost? lol


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

gcfishguy said:


> One crazy-hair, CV boot yankin' dude coming right up:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F17tFS6ofzU&feature=related



wow, i wish it was that easy...id end up crackin myself in the jimmy or something!!
LMAO
and im to pull the axle out today so ill clean it up and see where im at.
id rather not pull the inner apart but if i have to i will i guess.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

That old guy made it look easy but I don't think I could get a boot to stretch that much without ripping!


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> Mine had a clip :thinking:
> 
> Maybe your's got lost? lol



Yes there is a c-clip on the shaft but you cant take it off with the CV on because its in-between the CV cup splines and axle shaft splines , thats what I was getting at, so thats why there's no clip to take off and no necessary reason to take it off to take the boot on/off either.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah. I got ya.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

so i got the CV off. it came right off actually (a vice and BFH)!
i think i may have put it back together wrong? is that possible? can you put the race and cup in upside down and have it not fully rotate correctly?
i greased it and tried working the grease in and cannot get it to fully bend like its supposed to? i know with no grease its a pain to bend but i filled and it feels like its binding?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

to answer my own Q, yes you CAN put the cup in wrong (upside down). it will not fully rotate as intended.


----------

